# Need advice: Move to Vancouver



## John Crane (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm here to get some suggestions to relocate to Vancouver. I'm currently residing at Mississauga. I got a new job at Vancouver and need to shift soon. I know that relocating to a different place is difficult task to do alone. So I decided to contact a professional movers in Mississauga and found one named United Van Lines. Has anyone tried their service? I want to know a rough estimate. I need an expert advice and please, share your experience. Waiting for your reply.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry, but how does this relate to hedgehogs?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Prue said:


> Sorry, but how does this relate to hedgehogs?


This is posted on the off topic part of the forum.


----------

